# Beef Ribs



## Captain Morgan (Aug 1, 2007)

was in the store and saw em...shiners, but only 4.50 for the rack.
Ok, I'll throw em on.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you share how you do your beef ribs??

I have never had any success with them-other than for roasting them off and using them for stock.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 1, 2007)

well, this is the first time I've tried it this way....I grilled em indirect
for an hour or so...the fat was sizzling...now I just put em in foil
with some water, woos and red wine...I'll let em sit in there for
a couple of hours and check em.  Then finish out of the foil
and then sauce.

Might not be good, but I'll let you know.  The only bones my dog
can have is beef bones, so he's happy.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 1, 2007)

Diva,

I know you like to cook, so here's a recipe with some indoor kitchen technique as well.  I think you'll enjoy the sieve and butter finished sauce, plus it's  tomato/ stock/ espresso base.  French twisted, if you will.    

Marinade:  Make a marinade by combining red wine and Worcestershire sauce in approxmately equal proportions (advantage wine).  Make sure the meat is well coated with the liquid and allow to marinate anywhere from  1/2 hour up to overnight.  As you already know the marinade combines with the meat's juices and results in a thick syrup; and this syrup is an excellent slather for holding the rub. 

Rub:
8 tbs salt
4 tbs freshly ground piloncillo (or substitute light brown sugar)
2 tbs freshly coarse ground or cracked black pepper
2 tbs smoked paprika; or 1 tbs each ground chipotle and sweet paprika; or 1 tbs each smoked paprika and California Chili
1 tbs granulated garlic
1 tbs granulated onion
1 tsp sage
1 tsp ground cumin 
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp fenugreek (optional)  

This rub is an exception to the "no sugar on beef" rule.  Why?  Because we all like our ribs a little sweet.  Rub ribs generously everywhere.  

Prep smoker to run at 250, cook approximately 6 hours.  The two best woods for smoking beef ribs are IMO oak and mesquite.  Oak is strong, and mesquite very strong.  If you're running a bullet or small offset on charcoal plus chunk or chips, discontinue adding mesquite at 2-1/2 hours and oak at 3.  At the five hour mark, begin brushing with sauce or glaze.  

When the meat is done, it will have drawn well back on the rack -- sometimes creating a popsicle appearance, but sometimes not.  The surest test is actually surface texture.  If you've run a fairly steady 250, the surface texture will be the same as an ideal brisket bark.  The internal temp (impossible to read, though) will be right around 190.  The slab will exhibit some bend, but it's not as good a diagnostic with pork because it's more dependent on meatiness -- which is highly variable. 

Sauce
1/2 onion chopped
3 cloves garlic chopped
2 tbs olive oil
2 cups ketchup
1 cup beef stock
1 cup piloncillo (or substitute 1/2 cup molasses plus 1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup (inexpensive) balsamic
1/4 cup espresso
1/4 cup worcestershire   
1/4 cup dark soy sauce
1/4 cup dark rum or bourbon
1 tbs chipotle hot sauce (Bufalo is better than Tabasco, if you can get it).
Fresh ground pepper
1 stick butter, chilled and cut into 6 pieces.

Saute the onion until translucent, add the garlic and saute until the onion starts to show color, but remove from heat if the garlic's color gets ahead of the onion (it will get bitter) Add the remaining ingredients (except butter) and bring to a simmer.  Taste and adjust for sweet - sour and salt and pepper.  Underseason slightly as flavors will develop.  A good idea is to add enough pepper so you can just see it after it's stirred into the sauce, then salt to balance.  Simmer slowly for about 1/2 hour until barely nappe.  Remove from heat, force through a fine sieve, return to pan.  Bring back to a simmer, and remove from heat.  Using reserved heat, whisk butter in one piece at a time.  Wait until each piece is at least 3/4 melted before adding the next.  After four pieces the sauce should have a deep shine and a velvety texture.  If so -- you're done.  Save the remaining butter for something else.  If not, add the two final pieces as before.  

Rich

ON EDIT:  Piloncillo is very raw Mexican sugar.  Much rawer than "turbinado" or even "muscovy."  The cane is crushed, the juice is boiled thick then poured into cone shaped (piloncillo) molds.  To use it, bust it into pieces with a hammer and reserve a few pieces for tea or coffee (divine!), then grind the rest in a mill or blender.  If you can't find it you can substitute Indian raw sugar (jaggery aka gur), muscovy, turbinado or brown.  Molasses/honey makes a fair liquid substitute.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 1, 2007)

Yall Ain't listenin to me BOYs & Gal. I am the Beef Rib Master.... Smoke ring & all. I'm do sum dis weekend using my famous fee fi fo fum method. Meantime search for my past post on Beef ribs...Are You Payin Attention!!!!
JB


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 1, 2007)

Boy, what you thinking?  If I can't pay the 'lectric, I sure as hell ain't payin' attention.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 1, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Boy, what you thinking?  If I can't pay the 'lectric, I sure as hell ain't payin' attention.



Yall don't worry ol Rich is from Ca he got the good stuff to smoke, All we got down here is swamp weed. You do a nice job on yer post Boy, Ok Lets see some finished Photos/video? How bout some Ca girls, hell anything


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2007)

How they comin' Cap?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 1, 2007)

they're in the foil.  Already pulled back from the bone when
I put em on.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep us updated Cap'n, may have to try those myself


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 1, 2007)

Whew that ingredient list look like "War and Peace."  Can't you figger a few mo things to put in there? I know it bound to be misssing something just cant figger out whut  

bigwheel




			
				boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Diva,
> 
> I know you like to cook, so here's a recipe with some indoor kitchen technique as well.  I think you'll enjoy the sieve and butter finished sauce, plus it's  tomato/ stock/ espresso base.  French twisted, if you will.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Whew that ingredient list look like "War and Peace." Can't you figger a few mo things to put in there? I know it bound to be misssing something just cant figger out whut  

Tony C's


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2007)

My eyes hurt


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm going to Red Hot and Blue!


----------



## Griff (Aug 1, 2007)

Well??


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, Well? [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 2, 2007)

well I eated em.  They were fair...pic when I get home.
they shrunk up a lot...tasted like pot roast on a stick
in some bites, good steaky flavor in others.


----------



## john a (Aug 2, 2007)

Pot Roast on a Stick, did you invent that to sell at fairs as finger food?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Rockin Rooster (Aug 2, 2007)

Cap,
I can definatly think of a few things worse than PotRoast on a stick. Sounds like you might be at the start of something good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 2, 2007)

edible.  Not much meat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I eated em.  They were fair...pic when I get home.
> they shrunk up a lot...tasted like pot roast on a stick
> in some bites, good steaky flavor in others.



Beef ribs don't like foiling too much.  The meat is tender to begin with -- it's from the "prime rib," and doesn't need braising techniques.  Steady, medium temperature in a reasonably humid cook chamber and cook to well done enough so the meat tears cleanly off the bone.  Best test for doneness is with your fingers.   

Rich


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 2, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":4ustm2lm]well I eated em.  They were fair...pic when I get home.
> they shrunk up a lot...tasted like pot roast on a stick
> in some bites, good steaky flavor in others.



Beef ribs don't like foiling too much.  The meat is tender to begin with -- it's from the "prime rib," and doesn't need braising techniques.  Steady, medium temperature in a reasonably humid cook chamber and cook to well done enough so the meat tears cleanly off the bone.  Best test for doneness is with your fingers.   

Rich[/quote:4ustm2lm]

Rich is correct, The wine most likely made em pot roast tastin.
I never foil beef ribs, Also its best to by a whole bone in rib rack & trim it 
yourself. Butchers cut too much meat from between the bones when cutting of the ribeyes


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 2, 2007)

[smilie=a_bravo.gif]  Bravo Cap!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3f3u9a7c]well I eated em.  They were fair...pic when I get home.
> they shrunk up a lot...tasted like pot roast on a stick
> in some bites, good steaky flavor in others.



*Beef ribs don't like foiling too much. * The meat is tender to begin with -- it's from the "prime rib," and doesn't need braising techniques.  Steady, medium temperature in a reasonably humid cook chamber and cook to well done enough so the meat tears cleanly off the bone.  Best test for doneness is with your fingers.   

Rich[/quote:3f3u9a7c]

Well that's a matter of opinion and taste.  The wine/liquid in the foil will certainly give you the "pot roast" tast and texture.  However, foiling the beef ribs for an hour or so in my opinion is beneficial in rendering fat and tenderizing the meat.  Foiling without the liquid is simply steaming not braising.  Either way will work, depends on which one you prefer.  

CAPPY ARE YOU MAKING GOURMET BBQ USING RED WINE???  BBQ & RED WINE???  Next thing you know you will be visiting the "Bar" across from Family Kingdom!  (inside joke)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="boar_d_laze":29gdhk7w][quote="Captain Morgan":29gdhk7w]well I eated em.  They were fair...pic when I get home.
> they shrunk up a lot...tasted like pot roast on a stick
> in some bites, good steaky flavor in others.



*Beef ribs don't like foiling too much. * The meat is tender to begin with -- it's from the "prime rib," and doesn't need braising techniques.  Steady, medium temperature in a reasonably humid cook chamber and cook to well done enough so the meat tears cleanly off the bone.  Best test for doneness is with your fingers.   

Rich[/quote:29gdhk7w]

Well that's a matter of opinion and taste.  The wine/liquid in the foil will certainly give you the "pot roast" tast and texture.  However, foiling the beef ribs for an hour or so in my opinion is beneficial in rendering fat and tenderizing the meat.  Foiling without the liquid is simply steaming not braising.  Either way will work, depends on which one you prefer.  

CAPPY ARE YOU MAKING GOURMET BBQ USING RED WINE???  BBQ & RED WINE???  Next thing you know you will be visiting the "Bar" across from Family Kingdom!  (inside joke)[/quote:29gdhk7w]

I Don't have a problem rendering the fat without foil Larry. I do cook em at a higher temp like 275 to 300 range. They come out fall apart tender too. I wonder if this has to do with smoker design


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 3, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I Don't have a problem rendering the fat without foil Larry. I do cook em at a higher temp like 275 to 300 range. They come out fall apart tender too. I wonder if this has to do with smoker design



I don't think it's the equipment in this case, JB.  You get about the same results in a home oven.   I don't want to take away from Larry's point that the fat renders off better in foil than in the open, mostly because he's right about that.

It comes down to a couple of things at the end of the day.  

First, it's the raw materials; i.e., the ribs you bought.  There's a lot of variability in them.  Sometimes you get beef ribs that are very fatty and the fat is placed in a way that you can't scrape or cut it off in prep.  You can usually spot these fellows by the big pillows of white, fatty tissue on the back of the untrimmed slab, and the greasy feel they leave on your hands during prep.  The major clue is visual though.  It's pretty obvious once the ribs are about 75% cooked.  

Second, it's your general openness to foiling.  Personally, I'm generally disinclined for stupid "purity" reasons -- this from an Afterburner guy!    

So, if you're open, and you spot big fat deposits about three quarters of the way through the cook, it might not be a bad idea to foil with just a splash of fat cutter (beer, bourbon).  I'd avoid wine though, because of it's stewed connotations.  Afterwards, I'd definitely give some time unfoiled -- to try and chase some texture back into the meat.  Ideally over direct charcoal.  

Rich


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 3, 2007)

Rich I read every post you make & really enjoy the content of you lectures.   I also know yer a prof chef, I would like to thank you for your technical info too. But............ Fooled ya huh  


 No butts, (just kiddin) great job Boy.
 I too as know are on the afterburner... works great too, consitant every time. No bull   8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":1107uiue]
> I Don't have a problem rendering the fat without foil Larry. I do cook em at a higher temp like 275 to 300 range. They come out fall apart tender too. I wonder if this has to do with smoker design



I don't think it's the equipment in this case, JB.  You get about the same results in a home oven.   I don't want to take away from Larry's point that the fat renders off better in foil than in the open, mostly because he's right about that.

It comes down to a couple of things at the end of the day.  

_First, it's the raw materials; i.e., the ribs you bought.  There's a lot of variability in them.  Sometimes you get beef ribs that are very fatty and the fat is placed in a way that you can't scrape or cut it off in prep.  You can usually spot these fellows by the big pillows of white, fatty tissue on the back of the untrimmed slab, and the greasy feel they leave on your hands during prep.  The major clue is visual though.  It's pretty obvious once the ribs are about 75% cooked.  _*Very well said!!*

_Second, it's your general openness to foiling.  Personally, I'm generally disinclined for stupid "purity" reasons -- this from an Afterburner guy!_ 

*LOL!  Foil or without foil will certainly work.  The main reason I like foil is strictly for consistecy purposes.   * 

So, if you're open, and you spot big fat deposits about three quarters of the way through the cook, it might not be a bad idea to foil with just a splash of fat cutter (beer, bourbon).  I'd avoid wine though, because of it's stewed connotations.  _Afterwards, I'd definitely give some time unfoiled -- to try and chase some texture back into the meat.  Ideally over direct charcoal.  _

*Amen Brother!*

Rich[/quote:1107uiue]


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Smoked, no foil.........like BBs maybe a touch shorter.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 4, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Smoked, no foil.........like BBs maybe a touch shorter.




You twit!  No one said to use foil or not!  Get back in your van, turn the motor on and hook up the hose!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was saying how I cooked them ass :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job Puff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 4, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you big sensitive dummy!   :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 4, 2007)

Well they look good to me. They sell those here for like 50 cents/lb.. I hope mine come put like Yalls. Jb makes them all the time. I guess my doggies will be happy....GOOD Rib thread man!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you big sensitive dummy!   :roll:[/quote:230vazob]
Me and you..big hill


----------

